# 100 visa requirements



## rizmi shah (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I am in this forum can anyone help me about applying subclass 100 from 309 
My question is what is documents required? 
thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rizmi shah said:


> Hi everyone
> I am in this forum can anyone help me about applying subclass 100 from 309
> My question is what is documents required?
> thanks


You need to create a NEW application in the applicants online IMMIaccount. This will show you most of what is needed. 

The 2nd Stage of the Partner Visa (100 or 801) is, in many ways, very similar to the first stage (309 or 820). You need to show you are STILL in a continuing relationship with your sponsor, and fill in very similar sections to the first stage submission relating to the main headings; Finances, Household, Commitment and Social matters. This is done online in the same format as the first stage.

It is also important to upload a Statutory Declaration by the Sponsor, together with that Sponsors ID; either the personal details page of their most recent passport (showing their signature), or their Australian driver’s licence.

Quite a few people miss that, and delay the grant.


----------



## rizmi shah (May 25, 2021)

JandE said:


> You need to create a NEW application in the applicants online IMMIaccount. This will show you most of what is needed.
> 
> The 2nd Stage of the Partner Visa (100 or 801) is, in many ways, very similar to the first stage (309 or 820). You need to show you are STILL in a continuing relationship with your sponsor, and fill in very similar sections to the first stage submission relating to the main headings; Finances, Household, Commitment and Social matters. This is done online in the same format as the first stage.
> 
> ...


What is timeline in 2021?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rizmi shah said:


> What is timeline in 2021?


It depends on your individual situation. 

In 2018-19, 75% the average processing time was 14.3 months.

It is probably not that much different now.


----------



## woody21 (May 28, 2021)

JandE said:


> You need to create a NEW application in the applicants online IMMIaccount. This will show you most of what is needed.
> 
> The 2nd Stage of the Partner Visa (100 or 801) is, in many ways, very similar to the first stage (309 or 820). You need to show you are STILL in a continuing relationship with your sponsor, and fill in very similar sections to the first stage submission relating to the main headings; Finances, Household, Commitment and Social matters. This is done online in the same format as the first stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## woody21 (May 28, 2021)

Just wondering for the Stat declaration for the sponsor which is me the Husband do you just fill in a Form 888 and write how long you've known yourself for in question 2 lol as the question is "Name of the applicant's partner or Fiancé" which is me then "how long have you known them for" I've known myself for 46 years.
Do you just go to question 5 and describe how your relationship with your wife is still on going and loving etc? as filling in question 3 -State how you know the applicant and the applicant’s partner or fiancé(e), and indicate how often you have been in contact with them. If I'm answering this question I put I've been in contact with the applicants Partner (which is me) for the last 46 years?

Just wondering as I have to do this and upload it I've asked two of my friends to do one also, my understanding is that the 309-100 is pretty much a given if you submit what's required unless your relationship has totally broken down.

Appreciate your responses 

Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

woody21 said:


> Just wondering for the Stat declaration for the sponsor which is me the Husband do you just fill in a Form 888 and write how long you've known yourself for in question 2 lol as the question is "Name of the applicant's partner or Fiancé" which is me then "how long have you known them for" I've known myself for 46 years.
> Do you just go to question 5 and describe how your relationship with your wife is still on going and loving etc? as filling in question 3 -State how you know the applicant and the applicant’s partner or fiancé(e), and indicate how often you have been in contact with them. If I'm answering this question I put I've been in contact with the applicants Partner (which is me) for the last 46 years?
> 
> Just wondering as I have to do this and upload it I've asked two of my friends to do one also, my understanding is that the 309-100 is pretty much a given if you submit what's required unless your relationship has totally broken down.
> ...


The Stat declaration for the sponsor is a specific form, not the 888. 

It is also important to upload a Statutory Declaration by the Sponsor, together with that Sponsors ID; either the personal details page of their most recent passport (showing their signature), or their Australian driver’s licence.

The Sponsors Declaration form can be downloaded from https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf


----------

